# How to estimate painting costs?



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm a shade tree cabinetmaker sweating for bucks through woodworking. Do many custom closets, built-ins, shelving systems, etc. I don't like to paint but I can do good job. I don't spray. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.

Two hutch type builtins, similar to see pic below if I can upload. Base cabs at 36"h x 60" w. Uppers are adjustable shelves, same width, 48"h. All are only 12" deep. 4 doors ea. 6 shelves at approx 30" wide in uppers. 4 shelves same in base cabinets. Birch plywood. Poplar face frames. Poplar raised panel doors

Prep, prime, roll, brush on a good latex finish. Economical build. Ain't the Louvre, but gotta look good.

Suggestions or ideas on how to price, estimate? I'm thinking $500.

Thanks! Merry Christmas and peace on earth to all.








!


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Foot,hour or by the job.

How much time to paint the hutch? What's it wort to you?

You charge to come in, set and paint. Done in one day?

Tape, paint, etc…


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know, Jack. By job I guess. I rarely paint, do know the prep, prime, finish takes so much longer than I think.

I didn't paint that hutch, client did. Unfortunately she's a PHD microbiologist so I cant get her to help. She's a good painter tho.


----------



## jacww (Aug 23, 2015)

I took a cabinet making class at the woodworkers guild I am a member of. The instructor had a cabinet making business for over 30 years. Another student commented on a quote for kitchen cabinets that he had received from a local cabinet maker. The student was surprised that the cost of finishing was 40%-50% of the TOTAL cost of the job. Our instructor indicated that was pretty normal.

Finishing custom cabinets to match the quality of the build, takes time. Time is money, charge for it.

TonyC


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks, Tony. Wow! That's probably a good gauge for an impeccable for real cabinet finish. Laquered. Sprayed. I'd guess that's fair. Thanks


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

A painter just did the cabinets for a buddy in a remodel. $1200… prep, prime and paint. He sprayed so he had to curtain it off. One weekend…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Prep/prime= one day. Sand/1st coat= 2nd day. Sand or not/2nd coat= 3rd day.

Thats 3 days at least, plus materials; and if you dont have the 25% or more discount contractors get on materials, then you should mark those up that 25%, at least.

I think 5bills is low.

I normally prime twice.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Kitchen cabinets, Jack? Sprayed lacquer?

5 bills is prob low, Brian. Poplar an birch, usually 1 coat prime and paint, sand in between usually covers well enough. Some touch up. Only 12" deep. Builder's grade w/o backs on base cabinets. Granite top.

Been flipping around Tony C's, 40-50% of total job for a for real cabinet grade lacquer finish. I'm thinking 25% for a rolled, brushed latex finish may work.


----------



## jacww (Aug 23, 2015)

1thumb,

Yep he sprayed lacquer with appropriate sanding before, between coats etc.

TonyC


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> 1thumb,
> 
> Yep he sprayed lacquer with appropriate sanding before, between coats etc.
> 
> ...


 Thanks.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Kitchen cabinets, Jack? Sprayed lacquer?
> 
> 5 bills is prob low, Brian. Poplar an birch, usually 1 coat prime and paint, sand in between usually covers well enough. Some touch up. Only 12" deep. Builder s grade w/o backs on base cabinets. Granite top.
> 
> ...


Paint over lacquer….he could spray as it wasn't lived in yet….

If the house is occupied, you probably will not be spraying. In KC if it's in a building with several offices and your section is occupied you still have to have finish. Thus why many are expecting prefinished cabinets Installed, . If the building is completely unoccupied you can probably get away with a sprayer. This is commercial..

If this particular house is occupied they are going to have to use a non toxic water base product…


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Average coverage for gal of latex is 300 sq ft or so. Primer & 2 coats runs yield down to 100 sq ft.

My labor rate is $20/hr. How long for one coat and rub down x3, times your rate, plus primer and paint plus a bit for consumables (drop cloth, thinner, brushes/roller etc.)

Up or down from you cost basis as needed per customer. Some can bear more cost to help defray the gimmie's.

M


----------

